# Added a couple of Smilies



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Added some smilies. (Drop the spaces)


: drew :


: banana :


: rocker :


: rofl :


: funny :


: mega :

 
: woohoo :


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2005)

Chris said:


> : drew :



Ha ha ha.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 16, 2005)

YAY BANANA!!


----------



## Drew (Oct 16, 2005)

Chris said:


> : drew :



haha, thanks Chris


----------



## Leon (Oct 16, 2005)

hey chris, how about a nerdy icon, like this one from yahoo?


----------



## Drew (Oct 30, 2005)

Why'd we want to do that? seven string guitarists are FAR too cool to ever be cofused with nerds.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 30, 2005)

Chris said:


> : drew :


----------



## Shannon (Oct 30, 2005)

Add this one! >>>


----------



## noodles (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Oct 30, 2005)

noodles said:


>




That's so Monty Python it hurts. I love it.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 30, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> YAY BANANA!!



What is it with these stupid banana things? Man, those are annoying.


----------



## noodles (Oct 31, 2005)

Shannon said:


> What is it with these stupid banana things? Man, those are annoying.


----------



## Ken (Oct 31, 2005)

noodles said:


>



OMG. My ribs hurt. That's some funny shit, there. Talk about Sex-A-Peel. Sorry.


----------



## Leon (Oct 31, 2005)

Ken Burtch said:


> OMG. My ribs hurt. That's some funny shit, there. Talk about Sex-A-Peel. Sorry.


wow


----------



## Vince (Oct 31, 2005)

Shannon said:


> What is it with these stupid banana things? Man, those are annoying.



_"It's peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time.

peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat!"_


----------



## Shawn (Oct 31, 2005)

Ken Burtch said:


> OMG. My ribs hurt. That's some funny shit, there. Talk about Sex-A-Peel. Sorry.


----------

